# Rockport Texas salt lake to Copano bay



## Roro207 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello can any body help me out what is the best way to get from point A to point B salt lake lake to Copano bay safely on a boat with out tearing up my boat thanks for the help


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The safest route would require you to stay to the left in the canal cut along the homes, take left, then cut right toward opposing bank cut, then left and out.

This image is from google earth using the aerial history button. Date of aerial is Jan 2009.


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

Above is correct, the channel crossing through the oyster reefs is marked by PVC. If you have a jack plate, put it all the way up. It shallow but soft mud bottom, except for where the oysters are. Its a pretty visible cut.


----------



## Maxfman (Mar 24, 2012)

What is the depth in Salt Lake and is it worth fishing this area? Any other reefs or obstructions? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roro207 (Apr 10, 2016)

I have caught some fish in the canals off of salt lake but it is super shallow that's why I was asking how to get cross it safely I see a lot of kayaks out there when it's not super windy


----------



## Re-Rig (Jul 7, 2006)

*salt lake*

Fished there myself, not much luck, used artificial. Thought I could get out of the wind but the lake was still windy and very shallow water.


----------



## fritz423 (Jul 4, 2015)

Don't see many boats on the canal houses. How shallow are the canals? Anybody know the area?


----------



## Roro207 (Apr 10, 2016)

I know alot of the homes down there are rentals so thats the reason we dont leave the boat down there i know my neighbors that live there have their boats either on lift or stored if they dont have a lift. Again have caught several fish on the canal nothing to big alot of blue crabs as well


----------



## Roro207 (Apr 10, 2016)

I know our canal is about 5 ft deep in the middle 3 to 4 ft under our lift


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Salt Lake*

That's the best way but you can also run out into the lake and over to the shoreline that will lead out into Copano. Point A on your map is about 1/4" from where I grew up. Our house faces the lake but that canal is right next to it. I've fished it, swam it, walked it many times. Some guy has been hauling arse on plane in that canal to run out into the lake, lately. Might be a guide. Kind of p....sing me off. I wish he'd quit it.

Redfish are in Salt Lake most times of the year. You'll get a few trout in the spring. It's not very consistent.

Salt Lake used to be private property, may still be. My Dad leased it for $ 1.00 a year for a long time. He didn't want commercial crabbers coming in there and catching all the crabs. He liked to catch them from the pier. He's 88 now and mostly lives with me here in Houston. Lots of good times at the end of Pintail Lane.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Strange how this thread keeps coming up with different numbers of posts and also a different route shown. Any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## Roro207 (Apr 10, 2016)

Different routes im confused i have only seen one picture posted with one route


----------



## Roro207 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ok i firgured it out one is on the boating forum and one is on the general discussion forum i posted on the boating forum before realizing that the boating forum was more for boat repairs here is the picture from the other forum which is correct


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

You could do both. However I like the 1st route better. 

I have a house in Copano Ridge (on the other side from where you are) and I would take the 1st route that hugs the houses and runs through the cut marked by the pcv poles. Its a "channel" there the entire way. The depth out in salt lake varies a bunch. Its almost all soft mud out in the middle but i've gotten suck and pushing the boat in the soft mud SUCKS. 

As far as fishing salt lake, I've done it in Kayaks on a handful of occasions and haven't had the success that I had hoped. Sometimes i'll go out in the yak at night and fish the lights, which has always been more productive.


----------



## Roro207 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ok now that we got the best way to get out to copano bay any ideas or suggestions for copano bay or any threats or advice I can use once out on the bay


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

There are lots of reefs out there, so if you don't have a GPS, keep an eye out for breaking water over the shallow reefs. If you do have a GPS you should be fine. I would suggest getting a hot spots map and plugging in some of the coordinates into there for a start. The main reefs that see the most boat traffic are probably Copano Reef and Lap Reef. There are lots of areas to fish in Copano, you just need to get out there and learn the area on your own or hire a guide to show you around. 

All that being said, I have been trailering my boat to Aransas Bay and fishing south and north. The oyster boats really did a number on Copano during the month of February. I fished Copano Easter weekend one morning and it was tough fishing. Fished Aransas the following day and easily caught a 3 man limit of trout by myself. Copano is just not what it used to be.


----------



## Roro207 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks coastal redraider this info really helps we bout a house out in copano cove we are really happy with it want to explore more thanks again


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Coastal_RedRaider said:


> There are lots of reefs out there, so if you don't have a GPS, keep an eye out for breaking water over the shallow reefs. If you do have a GPS you should be fine. I would suggest getting a hot spots map and plugging in some of the coordinates into there for a start. The main reefs that see the most boat traffic are probably Copano Reef and Lap Reef. There are lots of areas to fish in Copano, you just need to get out there and learn the area on your own or hire a guide to show you around.
> 
> All that being said, I have been trailering my boat to Aransas Bay and fishing south and north. The oyster boats really did a number on Copano during the month of February. I fished Copano Easter weekend one morning and it was tough fishing. Fished Aransas the following day and easily caught a 3 man limit of trout by myself. Copano is just not what it used to be.


Coastal pretty much covered it right here. Copano has been pretty slow here recently, even though the "O" boats are gone now. We fished it pretty hard the end of last week and only caught a few keeper trout & a few dinks.


----------



## Stephen_S (May 20, 2014)

Roro207 said:


> Thanks coastal redraider this info really helps we bout a house out in copano cove we are really happy with it want to explore more thanks again


About to purchase a house there in Copano as well, as soon as the paperwork gets done I'll be looking for a boat and trying to figure out Salt Lake and Copano myself. Hopefully others around the neighborhood can help us out


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Stephen_S said:


> About to purchase a house there in Copano as well, as soon as the paperwork gets done I'll be looking for a boat and trying to figure out Salt Lake and Copano myself. Hopefully others around the neighborhood can help us out


Its a good neighborhood, lots of friendly people over there who post on here frequently that are willing to offer help and advice. 
Pretty easy bay to fish once you get to know it. Feel free to PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Roro207 (Apr 10, 2016)

I noticed people saying they fish the lights what does that mean or what lights lol thank you


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Roro207 said:


> I noticed people saying they fish the lights what does that mean or what lights lol thank you


I think they mean. The lights on the Fishing piers


----------



## Roro207 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

There were several homes that had underwater green lights also. We used to rent a double wide at 126 Perch st. It was the absolute best night fishing I have ever seen. Good numbers of very nice trout and reds. It was amazing to watch them in the green lights. They would line up shoulder to shoulder, 6 to 8 deep facing the current. Shrimp popping everywhere, and they didnâ€™t have a chance. Fish below and the ducks picking them off on the top. Be careful with your young ones. The ducks do get XXX rated.

Have wondered what is there now, since the hurricane. It was â€œthe spot.â€


----------



## Ping_jockey (Feb 24, 2020)

*What about from canvasback?*

I know this is an older post but i will be boating in to my grandfathers place on canvasback ln from galvaston. How deep is the salt lake and is there still a chanel/ cut after harvy? If so how deep and where? If i have to i can finagle my rig for 13 in draft.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Roro207 said:


> Hello can any body help me out what is the best way to get from point A to point B salt lake lake to Copano bay safely on a boat with out tearing up my boat thanks for the help


Be aware of debris in Salt lake especially on the west end. Harvey scattered lots of debris.


----------



## Ping_jockey (Feb 24, 2020)

Jerry713 said:


> Roro207 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello can any body help me out what is the best way to get from point A to point B salt lake lake to Copano bay safely on a boat with out tearing up my boat thanks for the help
> ...


 ****. That bad still?


----------

